# The job to hate



## crackerjackjack (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I am sorry, but I have to start another topic on donkey poop. I just absolutely hate to scoop donkey poop during the summer. It is so much more enjoyable in the winter when it is all frozen.




I look forward to those nice crisp blistering cold days of scooping the poop in the wheelbarrel before Cracker Jack comes to help and tips over the wheelbarrell.

I have had my donkeys now a year, and I would not trade them for anything. They have been so much fun. I look forward to what the next year will bring. Only if I could potty train them.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 5, 2008)

Once you get yours potty trained..let me know. I will be sending you all 40 of mine to be trained. THANK GOD, I have a barn cleaner (ummm....that would be ME) and for the dry lots we use the skidsteer. We actually do have a barn cleaner, in our barn.. but I never use it in summer. It dont pay for the few that are in stalls...I can get the stalls cleaned faster just by using my trusty wheelbarrel. YUP~~~ so much easier in winter when you have frozen little turds!


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Aug 6, 2008)

My mini donk seems to try and keep his poop right at the fence line. This makes it easy and harder at the same time in that I don't have to move all over the paddock to scoop it, but I do have to dig it out from under (it's chain link).

While we're on the subject of poop....a strange thing happened the other day. I was hard at work in the donkey's paddock and suddenly had to "go". I ducked behind the shed and ahem...."went". I covered it just like a kitty cat would and went right back to work...(was probably scooping poop that day). Kasspur promptly went over to investigate the new smell...dug it up and ATE IT!



:shocked



I yelled at him to STOP! I'll remove it!!! I'm SORRY!!! Ack! Too Late!



Hmmmmm...guess donkeys are territorial about their pooping area.

Next time I'll go OUTSIDE his paddock



OH!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 6, 2008)

guess he taught you not to use his pasture.


----------

